# Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?



## disc0cunt (6. November 2014)

*Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Hallo Community,

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen PC zusammen zubauen und mit diesem Schritt findet auch eine H110 von Corsair ihren Weg ins Gehäuse. Ich habe noch nie eine KoWaKü in ein System eingebaut daher ergibt sich mir folgende Frage: Man liest immer wieder etwas von einer Push bzw. Pull od. Push/Pull Konfiguration. Ich stehe hier sprichwörtlich am Schlauch und kann mir darunter nicht ernsthaft was vorstellen. Bezieht sich Push od. Pull auf die Anordnung der Lüfter (oberhalb/unterhalb des Radiators) oder aber auf die Gesamtkonstruktion, bei der entweder frische Luft von aussen angesaugt wird oder Abwärme über den Radiator hinausgeblasen wird?

Ich habe mir zur Veranschaulichung mal zwei Skizzen erstellt, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.
- Ich habe hier Vers.1 und Vers.2 (siehe Bilder)
- Für mich macht Vers.2 nicht wirklich Sinn, richtig?
- Wo muss ich Fan1 & 2 installieren? Unter dem Radiator? Zwischen Radiator u. Gehäuse?
- Was ist jetzt Push bzw. Pull?
- Push/Pull ist vermutlich auf beiden Seiten des Radiators Lüfter, richtig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fragen über Fragen...
Ich hoffe jemand mag sich erbarmen


----------



## Joselman (6. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Push = Lüfter drückt die Luft durch den Radiator
Pull = Lüfter zieht die Luft durch den Radiator

Wenn du jetzt 4 Lüfter montierst musst du zwangläufig 2 pushend und 2 pullend montieren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Richtig vermutet, Push beziehungsweise Pull beziehen sich auf den Radiator und Push/Pull bezeichnet eine beidseitige Bestückung. Ob das Gesamtpaket dann Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus oder hinein schaufelt, ist von der Position und der gewünschten Kühlung abhängig. "nach draußen" zu arbeiten senkt die Gehäuseinnentemperatur, "von draußen" zu arbeiten die CPU-Temperatur. Da letzte bei einem Dual-Radiator meist schon recht gut ist, würde ich zu "Vers.2" im ersten Bild tendieren. Wenn hinter dem Gehäuse niedrige Temperaturen herrschen, kann man zusätzlich versuchen, ob ein einblasender Lüfter hinten sinnvoll ist.


----------



## disc0cunt (6. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Ahhhhhh, vielen Dank. Jetzt sehe ich schon deutlich mehr Licht am Ende des Tunnels 
Zum Thema kühlere Luft hinter dem Gehäuse: Dem ist tatsächlich so. Mein PC steht direkt neben mir auf einem Schreibtisch und es befindet sich genau dahinter ein Fenster. Die kalte Luft (wenn ich jetzt das Fenster öffne) strömt somit direkt an die Rückwand und könnte somit direkt in das Gehäuse "gezogen" werden. An das hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht  Würde man dann eventuell auch die Frontlüfter umdrehen damit ein einheitlicher "Airflow" stattfindet? Aber das kann ich ja bei Zeiten mal testen, das ist in erster Linie nicht so relevant.

Danke auf jeden Fall mal für den Tipp!

Somit Vers.2 mit Lüfter zwischen Gehäuse und Radiator (Pull)?


----------



## 3-way (6. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Ich habe die gleiche Wakü. Montier die Lüfter so, dass sie die Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus saugen und nach draußen blasen. Also den Radiator zwischen Gehäusewand und Lüftern. Die Lüfter sind allerdings so laut, dass du die zwei leise 140mm Modelle nachkaufen solltest.


----------



## DrDave (6. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*



3-way schrieb:


> Ich habe die gleiche Wakü. Montier die Lüfter so, dass sie die Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus saugen und nach draußen blasen. Also den Radiator zwischen Gehäusewand und Lüftern. Die Lüfter sind allerdings so laut, dass du die zwei leise 140mm Modelle nachkaufen solltest.


 
Das werden wahrscheinlich die meisten so einbauen, für die Kühlleistung der Komponente die an der KoWaKü hängt, wäre es aber besser, wenn der Radiator gleich frische Luft von außen bekommt und dann nach Innen abgibt.
Sonst bekommt der Radiator warme Luft z.B. von der Grafikkarte ab.


----------



## CSOger (6. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Da muss man ausprobieren was das bessere Ergebnis ist.
Ich hatte auch die "Vers.2" im ersten Bild als ich noch eine 110er verbaut hatte.


----------



## Joselman (6. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*



DrDave schrieb:


> Das werden wahrscheinlich die meisten so einbauen, für die Kühlleistung der Komponente die an der KoWaKü hängt, wäre es aber besser, wenn der Radiator gleich frische Luft von außen bekommt und dann nach Innen abgibt.
> Sonst bekommt der Radiator warme Luft z.B. von der Grafikkarte ab.


 
Und andersrum muss die Graka mit der warmen Luft vom Radiator kühlen.... Am effektivsten ist es daher den Radiator extern zu montieren.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Version 2 ist besser als Version 1.

Bei der Version 2 saugen die Lüfter nicht direkt am Deckel an.
Vorteil dadurch ist dass es dadurch nicht zu einer Luftdurchfluss Verringerung führt durch den Deckel oben.

Weitere Vorteil ist, dass warme Luft vom Radiator nicht ins Gehäuse über die Spannungswandler geblasen wird.
Niedrigere Temperaturen der Wandler.


----------



## disc0cunt (6. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Mhhhm, ich seh schon, das Optimum wird man mit einer KoWaKü nie erreichen, egal wie man es sprichwörtlich dreht oder wendet 
Trotzdem, mir wurde hier schon sehr viel geholfen, ich werd die versch. Varianten mal ausprobieren vorallem aber werde ich die H110 im Push/Pull Betrieb betreiben.

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Für P/P aber immer 4 gleiche Lüfter ! Ganz wichtig.


----------



## Joselman (6. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

/klugscheissermodus on

Es gehen auch 2x2.   Aber die 2 die "zusammenarbeiten" sollten die gleichen sein. Einer push und einer pull halt. 

/klugscheissermodus off


----------



## disc0cunt (6. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Für P/P aber immer 4 gleiche Lüfter ! Ganz wichtig.



Jup, als Techniker war ich mir dessen bewusst


----------



## Dr0etker (11. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Habe selbst eine H110 wie deine "vers. 2" in meinen PC eingebaut. Kauf dir gleich 2 neue Lüfter! Die originalen Lüfter von Corsair rasseln bei niedriger Drehzahl, wenn sie Überkopf eingebaut sind. Ich musste beide tauschen, der halbe PC musste dabei wieder zerlegt werden...


----------



## Hyper87 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Ich habe auch die h110 und habe die lüfter in version 2 montiert und sogar den hinteren gehäuselüfter gedreht das er luft von außen ansaugt. finde die anordnung sehr gut und habe sehr gute ergebnisse. 
jetzt intressiert mich aber die variante mit 4 lüftern beim radiator. was denkt ihr um wie viel grad man damit weiter runter kommt?


----------



## Exception (18. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Push/Pull hat im Vergleich zu Push bei mir ca.7 Grad Unterschied gebracht. Dafür geht die Lautstärke etwas nach oben.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair H110 - Push, Pull, hä?*

Oder du drehst die RPM der Lüfter um ca.25% zurück, dann hast die gleiche Temperatur wie nur mit Push, bei um einiges niedrigere Lautstärke.


----------

